# Muskrat



## outdoorsman77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I just skinned a muskrat and have it stretched with salt on it. Its been hanging that way for a day. What do i do next to make it soft and prevent it from being a hard sheet like a squirrle of mine turned out.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Shake the salt off, re salt and then it needs to be tanned.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Brian Jones said:


> Shake the salt off, re salt and then it needs to be tanned.


 Son, that critter is thin enough, one salting for 12 to 18 hours is fine.


77, you need to tan that rat, then when it starts to dry after the tan, you need to break the leather. All leather dries hard and stiff, just like your leather boots after they have gotten rain soaked, they dry stiff, so you have to break them soft again. By flexing, bending, twisting the leather as it dries will make it soft.


----------



## outdoorsman77 (Nov 16, 2008)

not to sound stupid but how am i supposed to tan it. This is my first time


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

outdoorsman77 said:


> not to sound stupid but how am i supposed to tan it. This is my first time


Follow this link, this kit has enough to do 7 or 8 rats. Just follow the instructions.
http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/product/102991/liqua-tan-kit

I could tan it for you also, unless you want to learn your self. There are a hundred and one ways to tan.


----------

